# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  مخاطر الضرب على الوجه

## mohamed73

اياكم وضرب أبنائكم على الوجه... فقد أثبت العلماء أن الضرب على الوجه له  مخاطر كبيرة، وربما نعجب إذا علمنا أن نبينا قد نهى بشدة عن ذلك...في  دراسة جديدة يؤكد الباحثون الأميركيون أن الضرب المتكرر على الرأس والوجه  يمكن أن يسبب أمراضاً عصبية مثل مرض الزهايمر الذي يفقد المخ وظائفه.
وأظهرت عمليات التشريح لجثث 12 لاعب رياضي توفوا بأمراض في المخ أو أمراض عصبية، نمطاً واضحا للضرر الواقع على الجهاز العصبي.
وتقول  الدكتورة آن مكيي من كلية الطب بجامعة بوسطن في تقرير إن 'هذا أول دليل  لعلم الأمراض على أن الصدمات المتكررة للرأس التي تحدث في الرياضات  الصدامية، يمكن أن يكون لها علاقة بالإصابة بمرض العصب المحرك'.
لقد  كان الضرب على الوجه والرأس في زمن الجاهلية شائعاً، ويعد أمراً عادياً،  حيث يعاقب الرجل خادمه أو عبده بضربه على رأسه. ولكن النبي الرحيم نهى عن  مثل هذه العادة لما فيها من أضرار وبخاصة عند تكرارها.
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا ضرب أحدكم فليجتنب الوجه) [السلسلة الصحيحة]، وهذا الحديث يمثل معجزة نبوية تشهد على صدق رسالته. المصدر: موقع أسرار الإعجاز العلمى فى القرآن والسنة

----------

